# Csi saddle pads?????



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

CSI Saddlepads ? Western, English, Gaited, Endurance, Arabian and general purpose equine saddle pads.

Has anyone used or know anyone that has used a CSI saddle pad i am really intrested in getting one but i really would love to hear REAL PERSONAL opinions, not ones of the computer (you know??)

I attached a link to see the pad i am talking about
Thanks!


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

I actually do have one just like that  Not sure if it is exactly what I bought but pretty similar. It was a bit spendy but I love it... Not really sure what you want to know about it but I won't put anything else on Copper. He is one of those realy convenient horses that everything fits.... Just a little sarcasim lol... he is actually pretty tough to shop for. Semi bars are to narrow but full bars were just a bit to wide. So I bought that pad and just throw a blanket over it and hit full bar saddle fits beautifully. There is a woman at the barn that I got to get one to. Her horse fell awhile back and and every once in awhile a nerve pinches and she is all over the place to get you the heck off of her. Ever since this pad it isn't as bad... there are still some oh crap moments but she is definately a lot better. 

Hope it helps


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't own one, though I looked at them forever before I finally went with Supracor. 

My trainer on the other hand, uses pretty much all CSI, and they're really nice pads. Very durable, and well made. For what you spend, they really are worth it. The flex plates, and removable liners, make for easy thickness adjustments as well.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks to both of you for your replys! I know they are spendy but i think it is worth it to know my horse will be more comfortabe! I was really hoping people like them. I have been looking at them for EVER! hahahaI think i would like to get the round skirt one for trail riding and barrel racing. I hope more people reply!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I was the "bad influence" that talked one of my friends into one of these at Road to the Horse last year. SHE LOVES IT! THanks me all the time. I have a 5 star and love that, not quite as "spendy". Had a supracor for my english saddle, and really thought the wool was a bit flimsy to clean. I felt like I was cleaning a Kleenex. Sold it and haven't looked back.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've never used or even seen one, so I can't help. But I can't bring myself to spend over $200 on a saddle pad. At $350 or more, I would rather invest that in a different saddle that would (hopefully) fit. But I can see the attraction. Saddle fitting is such a nightmare that a pad that promises to compensate seems like an easy fix. If you get it let us know if you love it. You might help the next person who is on the fence.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

frank- Thanks a bunch for the comment it really helps!!ITs nice to hear she is just loving it! do you have one of your own? Or how did you influence her to buy one??

trailhorserider- its not my saddle thats the problem i just really want to have a good pad+ saddle to make it most comfortable for my horse, i just like the way it disperses the weight of the saddle with the flex pannels and how you can make it fit to more than one horse by removing/ adding the liners  and its simple to clean ;D


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

She just didn't want to spend the $$, hemming and hawing.....we went back and forth at least 50 times while we were there.....finally-she was convinced. Got the leather trim too. It really is beautiful, and her horses love it. She got black with walnut tooled leather trim, matches her saddle perfectly. Looks gorgeous on her buttermilk buckskins. She has also had lots of issue with saddle fit-her horse is really wide and rather flat backed. Now it fits perfectly. That was the real selling pont, I think.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

frank----Ohhh thats like the one i want!! The black with the brown leather trim im so jealous!! Thats really good to hear that it is working on her horse! Now you said her horse was hard to saddle fit, do you think it would work on a quarter pony (thats what i have) i do think he is fairly easy to find saddles for and i am currently saving for a new saddle before a saddle pad. And i will be taking him to the saddle shop and make sure the new saddle fits him correctly, with that being said is it still smart to purchace this pad if i new his saddle fit him? I know thats kind of alot haha


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I dont think you will ever find anyone that will fess up and say it is just a pad after they have spent $350.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

As in they like it or what?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Joe4d said:


> I dont think you will ever find anyone that will fess up and say it is just a pad after they have spent $350.


Not sure what you mean by this.....but I would say if it didn't work or was no good, no matter how much it costs, and frankly, $350 is not way out of line when we are talking quality pads. Look at ANY of the top ones. They are all around that price. (Supracor, 5 Star and CSI, which are all highly recommended.)

OP-with a smaller horse, I would talk to CSI and make sure you get the right length. That would be my biggest concern, and I think they have different lengths. Your saddle fitter should be able to help with that also. Wish I could find a pic of my friends.:?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry for the double post, but I reread yours, so needed to add that IMO, you can never go wrong with a really good pad. Whether or not you really NEED it-that is the question. If the saddle fits great and the horse is comfy, perhaps not.....but then, there are those like me who always "need" more good tack.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

People will make up all kinds of excuses and invent things to justify why their 350 dollar pad is so good and even convince themselves.
Lots of good pads on the market for a third of that cost. 350 is extremely out of line for a pad. I guess if you just wanna spend money for a label and feel like what you have must be somehow better because it costs so much to each his own.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You are certainly entitled to your opinion, and I am entitled to mine. In the case of my friend-she had tried many many other pads, none worked. I consider it an investment in my horses back and happiness so does she. 
Op asked for opinions on the pad, not the price. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you frank! And if you do find one of your friends i would love to see it on her horse or anything! I am well aware of the price of the pad joe and like frank said i am just asking if it is worth the $350 and the quailty of the pad. I just really like how it spreads the weigh of the saddle evenly (even if i do have a good saddle) and how it will work on many tyes of horses with only inserting the inserts. I have heard they last forever too so its not lie im paying $350 for it to not be useable in 5 months.


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with frank 100% on the cost of the pad. 350 seems high until you use one. I love mine just because of the quality and you can actually feel the difference in comfort for your horse. Copper doesn't have any back problems at all so I invested in it as something that will help not create a one. And now seeing one on my friends horse who has very painful back... occurances (for lack of better words lol) go from having them about once a week to once a month... I don't think you can put a price tag on that. For a horses comfort $350 is completely reasonable. I honestly am the type of person to question the low priced items over the high priced. If it is low is the horse really kept in mind when the product was designed/manufactured? Very first question I ask.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree 100% with you copper! I think thats is fairly priced to keep my horses back safe and pain freel. Have you ever just taken an old $20 pad you can feel every inch of pain threw it i cant imagine a horse carrying a saddle plus the weight of a rider on top of that as well. I just feel you get what you pay for its as simple as that! You pay $20 dollars for a pad your going to get just that if you invest in a good pad you get the good quality as well!


----------

